# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  The 4-Hour Work Week

## derekjay

I recently read "The 4-Hour Work Week" by Timothy Ferris and cannot stop singing it's praises!

The book aims to educate the reader on how to get more done is less time, cut out the unnecessary, and revolves a lot around the 80/20 principle. The book is really jam-packed with resources and easy to implement strategy.

I have already freed up more than 50% of my working day to do, well, whatever, and I recommend this book to anyone who remembers that one of the greatest benefits of being an entrepreneur is freedom...

----------

Dave A (24-Jun-10)

----------


## deetee

If I read it twice do I only have to work TWO hours a week???

If I read it THREE times...


 :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks for the heads up, I will look out for it!!

----------


## derekjay

Haha... I've read it twice... Will try measure the effect and report back!

Definately a good read  :Smile:

----------

